# PSU Suggestion..Salvage old one...or buy new?..



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi, I am in the middle of a long delayed home system build..upgrading from an core 2 quad 6600, 4gb ddr2, intel g31 mb with an r7 260 gpu running on a 2 year old 450w corsair vs 450 psu...to an amd ryzen entry level system...
  it will be used for light gaming and moderate to heavy video editing..and also for medical imaging..

my new system specs are:
1.AMD Ryzen 3200
2.Asus B450M motherboard
3.2x4gb crucial ddr4 ram sticks,
4.Gigabyte RX570 4gb AORUS gpu
5.1x ssd, 1x 7200 2tb hdd, 1xdvd combo drive and
6.cooler master h210r cooler, 3x 120mm fans..

 now i am planning to salvage/reuse my old psu(corsair vs 450) for the above system..or get a new corsair cx 550w..

kindly give your valuable opinions...


----------



## Jetster (Aug 14, 2019)

Its fine run it


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 14, 2019)

thank you..


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 14, 2019)

New Build with 2yr old PSU
Not recommended
stretch the budget to fiance a new PSU


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Aug 14, 2019)

It's more than likely OK, you could put it under a heavy load and see if the 3/5/12 voltages remain within the +/- 5% ATX spec just to be sure.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 14, 2019)

hello dorsetknob...sure i was thinking of getting a new psu..but might take a long time to arrive in my current address...(state of kerala in india)..



MrGRiMv25 said:


> It's more than likely OK, you could put it under a heavy load and see if the 3/5/12 voltages remain within the +/- 5% ATX spec just to be sure.


 
how do i check the voltages? .. i have a psu tester and a multimeter..use those?

i used an online PSU calculator...shows me i have a max load of 409 watts...i never overclock my components but am worried about any overheating/overload situations...which may overwhelm the psu..


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Aug 14, 2019)

That system won’t draw anywhere near 410 watts. You’re fine, fella.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 14, 2019)

Jose Jeswin said:


> Hi, I am in the middle of a long delayed home system build..upgrading from an core 2 quad 6600, 4gb ddr2, intel g31 mb with an r7 260 gpu running on a 2 year old 450w corsair vs 450 psu...to an amd ryzen entry level system...
> it will be used for light gaming and moderate to heavy video editing..and also for medical imaging..
> 
> my new system specs are:
> ...



Take a picture of the PSU label please and post it here.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 15, 2019)

thank you..will post a pic of the psu as soon as i get home..currently i am at my workplace...


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 15, 2019)

Hmm 409W out of a 450W PSU doesn't leave you much in the way of breathing room your better off buying a 550 or 600W unit


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 15, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> Hmm 409W out of a 450W PSU doesn't leave you much in the way of breathing room your better off buying a 550 or 600W unit



I would be surprised if that system pulled more than 350 ever.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 15, 2019)

Well, I would like to add an asus Xonar SE pcie sound card to the list too, if possible..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 15, 2019)

8 hr shift?


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 15, 2019)

u will be fine


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 15, 2019)

Jose Jeswin said:


> Well, I would like to add an asus Xonar SE pcie sound card to the list too, if possible..



Lets get the psu question out of the way with true specs.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Aug 15, 2019)

Going from 450W to 550W isn't much of an upgrade. I'd run the 450W until you can something decent like a Corsair RM650x with zero fan control, or something from be quiet! etc.
A solid power supply will outlast any other component in your system. So when you do upgrade, get a nice one.


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 15, 2019)

You are more than fine re-using your VS450 in a new rig. It's probably still under warranty.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 15, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> 8 hr shift?


 yes..



phanbuey said:


> u will be fine


 thank you..



PooPipeBoy said:


> Going from 450W to 550W isn't much of an upgrade. I'd run the 450W until you can something decent like a Corsair RM650x with zero fan control, or something from be quiet! etc.
> A solid power supply will outlast any other component in your system. So when you do upgrade, get a nice one.


that's what i plan to do...thank you..


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 15, 2019)

I don't think it will draw 409w, i would think it should draw 210 to 240w.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 15, 2019)

A pic of my old system with the psu i am reusing..taken ~6 months ago..the case was rusting at the time...looking for a new case too..






Well.. My 8 hr shift may well extend to 12 hrs it seems...  Its our 73th independence day...so..


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 15, 2019)

Jose Jeswin said:


> A pic of my old system with the psu i am reusing..taken ~6 months ago..the case was rusting at the time...looking for a new case too..
> 
> View attachment 129268
> 
> Well.. My 8 hr shift may well extend to 12 hrs it seems...  Its our 73th independence day...so..


You should be fine, it will be a huge upgrade for you and work production


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 15, 2019)

yotano211 said:


> You should be fine, it will be a huge upgrade for you and work production


 thank you..



eidairaman1 said:


> Take a picture of the PSU label please and post it here.




found the box of the vs 450..here are the specs...





34 amps on the 12v rail...is it enough for a non oc rx 570 Aorus 4gb?..


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 15, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> New Build with 2yr old PSU
> Not recommended


Why would a 2 year old PSU be a problem????? Who took our Doresetknob and replaced him??? LOL



TheMadDutchDude said:


> That system won’t draw anywhere near 410 watts. You’re fine, fella.





silentbogo said:


> You are more than fine re-using your VS450 in a new rig. It's probably still under warranty.


This. He will be fine.

That system won't break 250W and it is really in that Goldilocks zone.



Jose Jeswin said:


> 34 amps on the 12v rail...is it enough for a non oc rx 570 Aorus 4gb?..


Yes. the whole system will be fine stock and overclocked.


Next time you do need to buy one, maybe consider going up a rung in quality. The PSU you have is ok, the CX is serviceable, but neither are more than that.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 15, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Next time you do need to buy one, maybe consider going up a rung in quality. The PSU you have is ok, the CX is serviceable, but neither are more than that.



It's a VS, which is a step down from the CX...





						VS Series™ VS450 — 450 Watt 80 PLUS® White Certified PSU
					

The CORSAIR VS Series combines stable 80 PLUS efficiency power and affordable pricing from the world’s most trusted name in PC power supplies.




					www.corsair.com


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 15, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> It's a VS, which is a step down from the CX...


Yikes. Then both serviceable, lol!


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 15, 2019)

You guys are forgetting he lives in a country that might be very hard to get certain computer parts or expensive.


----------



## bonehead123 (Aug 15, 2019)

It seems most of us here can agree that the size/capacity of your current PSU is not really that big of an issue, however, I think the *real* question is/should be:

Do you really wanna invest a fair amount of moolah in a new rig, only to (possibly) have it go *poof* due to an older, used psu going wonky on ya ?  

"Do ya feel lucky, punk... well, DO ya ?" - Dirty Harry... hehehehe


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 15, 2019)

bonehead123 said:


> It seems most of us here can agree that the size/capacity of your current PSU is not really that big of an issue, however, I think the *real* question is/should be:
> 
> Do you really wanna invest a fair amount of moolah in a new rig, only to (possibly) have it go *poof* due to an older, used psu going wonky on ya ?
> 
> "Do ya feel lucky, punk... well, DO ya ?" - Dirty Harry... hehehehe


It's. Two(2). Years. Old. People.

Why are we suggesting he replace a psu under warranty??? Can someone who posted and/or thanked these posts explain why you feel this way? Old is clearly not true...
@dorsetknob @Athlonite


----------



## dirtyferret (Aug 15, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> That system won't break 250W and it is really in that Goldilocks zone.





yotano211 said:


> You guys are forgetting he lives in a country that might be very hard to get certain computer parts or expensive.





EarthDog said:


> It's. Two(2). Years. Old. People.



End of discussion


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 15, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Why are we suggesting he replace a psu under warranty???





Jose Jeswin said:


> kindly give your valuable opinions..






dorsetknob said:


> Not recommended


hint its an Opinion followed by reasonable advice


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 15, 2019)

Thank you for your valuable opinion guys...i have decided to get a cx 550w...i will be passing the vs 450 to my brother in law who runs a 300w acer psu...

Thank you.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 15, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> hint its an Opinion followed by reasonable advice


Replacing a 2 year old PSU under warranty is "reasonable"? Wowzas.

Anyway, the OP bought another one.. so done here... but to replace a 2 year old PSU because its old is a poor suggestion.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Aug 15, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> New Build with 2yr old PSU
> Not recommended
> stretch the budget to fiance a new PSU



It's a decent-quality model , adequate power output, 80+ certified and still under warranty for a year from a company that offers excellent cross-shipping support in the case of an RMA claim.

Why is that no good? I get that it's not a 2019 design with 80+ Platinum certification, but for a Ryzen 3 build that will never even manage to put it beyond 50% load, it's plenty.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Aug 15, 2019)

Jose Jeswin said:


> hello dorsetknob...sure i was thinking of getting a new psu..but might take a long time to arrive in my current address...(state of kerala in india)..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think OpenHardwareMonitor has PSU voltage readings, either that or AIDA64, I tend to forget which one does it or if both do haha.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 15, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> I think OpenHardwareMonitor has PSU voltage readings, either that or AIDA64, I tend to forget which one does it or if both do haha.


If the OP has a multi-meter, he should be using that to test. Software can be pretty unreliable... you also need to test under load is well.


----------



## king of swag187 (Aug 15, 2019)

VS450 is very low quality, but it should be fine to daily it with such low power components.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 15, 2019)

Jose Jeswin said:


> thank you..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CWT based, its ok.



Jose Jeswin said:


> Thank you for your valuable opinion guys...i have decided to get a cx 550w...i will be passing the vs 450 to my brother in law who runs a 300w acer psu...
> 
> Thank you.



I hope it is the CWT based model and not Greatwall.

Make sure it is

CX550M
(CP-9020102)


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 15, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> CWT based, its ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sure...will do..thank you..


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Aug 15, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> If the OP has a multi-meter, he should be using that to test. Software can be pretty unreliable... you also need to test under load is well.



I did mention to measure under load  in my previous post. 

(Quite a while back I had to use a temporary PSU when my 750w unit starting dying and not sending the PWR-GD signal, it was a weird brand that I can't even remember the name of but even in the BIOS it was sitting at 11.3v. It was only meant to last a couple days until I could get to a proper shop and buy a decent supply. I got 30 mins into Far Cry 4 and it literally blew up - it was supposedly a 600w PSU as well but weighed less than an intel stock cooler... luckily it didnt kill my PC)


----------



## dirtyferret (Aug 15, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> I hope it is the CWT based model and not Greatwall.
> 
> Make sure it is
> 
> ...



I personally have only had great experiences with CWT and think they are often underrated in many of their builds; that said the Great Wall Version has a slightly louder fan then the CWT version.  Both are solid builds.

_Verdict

Of the two variants of Corsair's CX450, the Great Wall version is more efficient than CWT's, especially under light loads, and has a more efficient 5VSB rail. It uses a rifle bearing fan and has a more-aggressive fan profile. But since you can't choose which manufacturer's version you get, we had to award this PSU the lower score of the two variants. Regardless, this is a very good PSU for its price._









						Corsair CX450 PSU Review: Two Flavors, Tested and Compared
					

Corsair's CX450 is built by two OEMs: CWT and Great Wall. Is one better than the other? We tested both to find out.




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 15, 2019)

Jose Jeswin said:


> Thank you for your valuable opinion guys...i have decided to get a cx 550w...i will be passing the vs 450 to my brother in law who runs a 300w acer psu...
> 
> Thank you.


Good of you to pass it to your brother in law, I am sure he will love it.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 16, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> I think OpenHardwareMonitor has PSU voltage readings, either that or AIDA64, I tend to forget which one does it or if both do haha.




Open Hardware Monitor has voltages..


----------

